# hoodies for snowboarding?



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

So in this spring weather, wearing a jacket is a bit too much so I just wear my base layer and a hoodie.. but my hoodie always gets wet so i end up changing at the end of the day..

are there hoodies that are water "resistant" or something that wont get as wet as regular hoodie?? What should I look for that make it water repellent and what not?


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

I dont know for sure but id say no. Maybe UA. You could get a gortex jacket or something. But hoodies are usually pretty simple polyester or cotton so i dont think theyd put waterproofing in that. Im probably wrong though and someone will post a link to some kinda waterproof hoodie haha.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty sick hoody. 5k waterproof / breathability


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

so i guess a hoodie made from polyester would be somewhat water resistant haha but damn thats expensive haha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sessions

Very well made stuff. They make some softshell hoodies rated at 10k. I have the Suburban hoodie. 

2010 Sessions Suburban Softshell getboards.com - zoom view

I have the yellow one on the right. The built in mitten is the shit!


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Sessions
> 
> Very well made stuff. They make some softshell hoodies rated at 10k. I have the Suburban hoodie.
> 
> ...


I knew someone would know of a waterproof hoodie. I expected something weird looking but that sessions hoodie is really cool. That would be nice right now instead of opening the pitzips on my coat haha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm hot natured as hell and it's become my go-to jacket for riding in all but super deep pow days.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an Oakley hoodie with a water resistant coating, it's definitely not waterproof but I've never had a problem with it getting wet. It's what I wear anytime the temperature is above 30, solid black and looks like a regular hoodie.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

theres PLENTY of water resistant/waterproof hoodies out there. just saw a sweet 686 hoodie at REI the other day. I would've gotten it but it was like a hundred bucks...I think their usually pretty expensive ha...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

as others have stated ... what you are looking for is called a softshell .. basically a hoody thats water resistant .. the average runs about 80-100 bucks


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

DC makes a bunch, they have softshells which i have and they also have hoodies that feel and look like regular hoodies but are indeed waterproof. i love my soft shell because it has all of the features of a regular snowboard jacket including the pit zips, where as alot of softshells have about as many features as your standard hanes pullover.


----------



## walklikeaduck (Mar 16, 2010)

Burton hoodie...


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

walklikeaduck said:


> Burton hoodie...


I really like the Burton hoodies. Same with Sessions.

I saw a Burton hoodie at one of my local shops yesterday that was pullover style, without a zipper and had the standard pocket in front. I should have pulled the trigger on it but didn't.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

guys have better hoodie choices than girls.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

crsv619 said:


> guys have better hoodie choices than girls.


You must not be shopping in the right places My daughter has a closet overflowing with hoodies, she doesn't seem to be lacking in choices.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

Rufus said:


> You must not be shopping in the right places My daughter has a closet overflowing with hoodies, she doesn't seem to be lacking in choices.


i like to support local board shops. not to say they don't have girls hoodies, but the guys' hoodies are so much sicker.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

couldn't you just wear a shell with a base layer? mid layer is what keeps you warm... so just remove your mids...


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

analog transpose


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

as much as dislike burton boards, I agree their hoodies are nice. I got the "cymbal" and it's made of DryRide moisture wicking fabric. Very warm, very tech and the cut is really stylish


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a burton dryride hoodie. awesome product.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just bought this jacket in black. It was perfect for last weekend's riding, but I'm not sure how it'll do in temps about 50 degrees. 
Airblaster Freedom 10K Pullover Jacket - Women's - GEAR.com
It's just a pullover shell, but it has armpit vents, a snow skirt, pass pocket, etc.

I struggle to find soft shell jackets that are appropriate. I hate falling and getting snow down my pants or getting snow burn on my back , so I need something that's long enough and that has some sort of snow skirt or drawstring.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

the airblaster freedom's more like a jacket though, as far as material goes. i've got one (mine's not a pullover) but i love it.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

crsv619 said:


> i like to support local board shops. not to say they don't have girls hoodies, but the guys' hoodies are so much sicker.



Wear the guys hoodies. I'm 5'3, 105 lbs and I always buy the guys hoodies, just get the smallest size, they fit pretty good.


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

to the OP, why dont you just buy an interchange jacket with a shell that isn't insulated. i have a columbia jacket that came with a fleece jacket, 60-70 dollars on it's own...plus the waterproof shell for 75$. it's a 10k rating, and it keeps me dry fine. however, i bought it at the columbia store, i saw it at a board shop around here and they had it priced at 175$...so yeah, just look for that cuz it will keep you dry and you won't get hot at all...


----------

